# الامتحان التنافسي المطلوب لدراسة ماجستير هندسة ميكانيك في العراق



## م. بشار علي (7 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :-
أرجو من اخوتي الاعزاء افادتي باي نماذج من اسئلة الامتحان التنافسي (الكفاءة العلمية) الذي يخضع له المتقدمون لدراسة الماجستير في الهندسة الميكانيكية / الجامعات العراقية (بغداد والتكنلوجية والمستنصرية وغيرها ) اي معلومات تخص هذا الامتحان حيث سمعت ان عدد الاسئلة هو 60 سؤال والاجابة تكون خيارات اي لكل سؤال اربعة خيارات لكن الاسئلة علمية مركزة اجوبتها قصيرة تعتمد على التحليل ؟:87: ارجو تزويدي باي شي وجزاكم الله خيرا .:11:


----------



## العراقي الميكانيكي (8 مايو 2011)

الاخ العزيز بشار اهلا وسهلا بك .... بالنسبة للاستفسارك عن امتحان الكفاءة للهندسة الميكانيكية ... يتضمن الامتحان اسئلة عده منها ما وصفتها ... عن التقديم للدراسة واستكمال الاوراق الكاملة يعطى قائمة بالمواد التي تدخل ضمن الامتحان والذي يكون عادة بالشهر التاسع :
تحتاج الى ماده التصاميم والمقاومة والميكانيك الساكن والحركي. 
تحتاج الى معلومات عن السوائل والغازات وجريانها ومايتعلق بكيفة التعامل معها في التطبيقات (مادة الفلود).
تحتاج الى معلومات عامة وقوانين عامة تخص المهندس الميكانيكي وايضا مفاهيم تعريفيه للقوانين والحالات للماده والتركيب الخاص بها وسلوكياتها ... كمعلومات نظريه لانه ياتي ايضا في الامتحان جزء يخص التعريفات.
ايضا مراجعة الرياضيات لمراحل البكلوريوس بشكل سريع .
تحتاج الى مطالعة مادة انتقال الحرارة والتكييف ... انتقال الحرارة مهم في هكذا اختبارات.
واذا كنت ممن يطالعون ضمن مواد الاختصاص ان شاء الله سوف لن تجد صعوبه .
انصحك بالمحاضرات للبكلوريوس وايضا بعض الكتب التي تهمك وهي موجوده في مكتبات المتنبي


----------



## eng.shymaa alhlow (9 مايو 2011)

مشكورين على هذا الموضوع ياريت تفيدونه بيه اختك من المستنصريه ومااعندي اي فكره على الامتحان


----------



## كرم الحمداني (9 مايو 2011)

اخواني الاعزاء لقد قام الاخ العراقي الميكانيكي بوصف شامل للامتحان لاكن هنالك كتاب تحت عنوان 
(Mechnical Engineering Conventional and Bojective type) فيه الكثير من الاسئلة والاجوبة في كل الاختصاصات التي ذكرت وهو مفيد جدا جدا للشخص المتقدم للدراسات العليا في اي جامعة من جامعات العراق


----------



## م. بشار علي (9 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم . تحية طيبة وبعد الاخوة الاعزاء (العراق الميكانيكي وكرم الحمداني ) جزاكم الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتكم وشكرا على ردكم ومعلوماتكم حول الموضوع واهتمامكم ولكل من يساهم لصالح العام من بقية الاخوة , ولكن حبذا لو تفيدوني باسم المؤلف لهذا الكتاب وهل هو باللغة العربية او الانكليزية .وشكرا مرة ثانية........ .


----------



## مهندس امير العراقي (8 يونيو 2011)

الاخ العزيز هل كتاب Mechnical Engineering Conventional and Bojective type موجود في المكتبات العراقية


----------



## mustafa kubba (16 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم اخي العزيز اني المهندس مصطفى كبه ارجوا مساعدتي في معرفة الكتاب الخاص بمنهاج الماجستير للهندسه الميكانيكيه هل هو موجود في الاسواق المحليه؟ارجو الرد رجاءا وعلى ايميلي 
[email protected]
مع التقدير


----------



## برهم السيد (16 يوليو 2011)

شكرا للسادة الأعضاء على هذه الأفادة لأنه انا حاير ايضا في مواضيع التقديم للدراسات العليا في الجامعة المستنصرية ميكانيك


----------



## engineer71.4 (28 أغسطس 2013)

ارجو المساعده بنموذج عن اسئلة امتحان الكفاءه للماجستير هندسة ميكانيك


----------



## حسين الحيراوي (24 أغسطس 2014)

*نماذج من أسئلة الامتحان التنافسي*

السلام عليكم جميعاً ورحمة الله وبركاته
ارجو مساعدتي ببعض النصائح والمواد التي اقرءها للامتحان التنافسي في هندسسة الميكانيك (حراريات) مع فائق الشكر والتقدير


----------

